# Wall Mount Holder for Lawn Equipment?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Do any of you use a wall mount device to hang your lawn equipment on (trimmer, edgers....those sort of items) 
It would be nice to get mine off the ground


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use the Rubbermaid Fasttrack System.

Check out this thread for more ideas:

Show is your garage!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There are actually specialized mounts for things like backpack blowers. They are normally sold for enclosed trailers and professional lawn care companies but I don't see why they wouldn't work for the homegamer's garage.


----------



## Hapa512 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ware said:


> I use the Rubbermaid Fasttrack System.
> 
> Check out this thread for more ideas:
> 
> Show is your garage!


That's what I use. Their system works awesome and easy to setup. Lots of different hooks etc.


----------



## CTTurfDad (Jun 12, 2019)

Hapa512 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Rubbermaid Fasttrack System.
> ...


Third vote for this system. It is great and all too easy.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

I am a fan of the Gladiator Geartrack.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Ware said:


> I use the Rubbermaid Fasttrack System.
> 
> Check out this thread for more ideas:
> 
> Show is your garage!


Yes! This is exactly what I had pictured in my mind.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I use FLOW WALL SYSTEM for most or my yard tools (1st pic) and RUBBERMAID FAST TRACK for others including my retired EGO mower (2nd pic). Still waiting for that hook carrying the EGO to fail!


----------

